# Help, please! USC or Columbia?



## Thanks for your help (Jun 10, 2009)

I have been accepted in USC (MFA Production) and Columbia (MFA Film). I am interested in direction, what would you recommend to me? I have to make a decision before 15th june. THANKS!!!!


----------



## ds65 (Jun 10, 2009)

The Columbia program is a combination of writing and directing while the USC program is focused more exclusively on directing. Both programs are fantastic! I would look at the big picture: What do you ultimately want to be doing? Where would you prefer to study? NY and LA are quite different. Also, I don't know if $$ is a factor but if it is, you should consider any financial aid offers when making a decision. Hope this helps.


----------



## Thanks for your help (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello again! thank you so much for your help. I am conscious that both universities are incredible.. I have the idea that USC is more prestigious and you have more opportunities because its proximity to the film industry..nevertheless Columbia helps you to find your voice as a visual artist (near to the independent films). So I am afraid of passing up the opportunity to study in the university that everybody wants to be accepted (USC). 
I have been in LA (I was a bit dissapointed because it is a bit ugly and everything is so far) but I havenÂ´t been in NY so I donÂ´t know if the city should be a decisive factor. 
The $$ isnÂ´t decisive because I got financial aid. Thank you anyway!!! all the best!




> Originally posted by ds65:
> The Columbia program is a combination of writing and directing while the USC program is focused more exclusively on directing. Both programs are fantastic! I would look at the big picture: What do you ultimately want to be doing? Where would you prefer to study? NY and LA are quite different. Also, I don't know if $$ is a factor but if it is, you should consider any financial aid offers when making a decision. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nova (Jun 11, 2009)

Go to USC.  You'll be near the industry and you will learn more craft.  

There.  Decision made for you.


----------

